# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  New forums: Helpdesk, Suggestion Box, Technical Support

## Total Eclipse

Three new forums has replaced the former "Help and Feedback" forum.

*Helpdesk*: If you want to contact staff privately like a PM, you can create a thread in Helpdesk without other members viewing what you posted. Only you and staff members can read the thread and replies.

*Suggestion Box*: If you have an idea or suggestion you can let the staff know in Suggestion Box. Other members can back your idea/suggestion and add to it. Although all ideas/suggestions will be looked at and (if possible) implemented, those with a strong backing will receive a higher priority.

*Technical Support*: Having technical issues with the site? Let us know in Technical Support and we will fix it. No matter how small or complex the issue is, we will fix it.

You can still use PM, e-mail and the report button to contact staff. ::):

----------

